# An excellent vid on shooting flying birds...man teaches 12yr old



## Didereaux (Feb 11, 2016)

Although its in the Philippines



 the subtitles are good.  Watch and learn...I did~


----------



## baturn (Feb 11, 2016)

Very cool! Thanks for that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2016)

Cool.... my buffer is full... I have yet to fill my buffer...


----------



## Taveuni (Feb 12, 2016)

So the secret is to get a filthy big lens and then go crazy?
I think I can manage that. Spot a few bucks for some monster glass!?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm curious to know the logic behind "Bursts of 3, then when they get close let 'er rip!".


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 12, 2016)

I think its great how he  has the boy check his settings consistently. but why not wait until birds are close enough then let it rip.I never filled a buffer either unless it was intentionally.


----------

